# Pulled Muscles...



## Tamper84 (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys. While I was at work, I ended up pulling my pectis (boob) muscle. Any one else ever do this? It sucks big time. Espically since its on my left side and I'm left handed. The nurses at work said it should heal up in about 2 weeks. I sure hope it does.

Chris


----------



## Ray C (May 31, 2013)

Yes, it hurts and is often associated with an intercostal muscle pull. BTDT, many times. The two almost always happen at the same time.  The heal time is usually 4-6 weeks.  Discomfort: Yes.  End of World?  You'll live...

Not much you can do to speed it up.  If you were a pro athlete, they'd give you oxygen therapy.  The aching and sensitivity stays constant for a long time (like 3-4 weeks) and in the last few days, it just goes away.  Take it easy, just do normal flexing and light stretching within your comfort zone -just make sure you do it 2-3 times a day.


Ray



Tamper84 said:


> Hey guys. While I was at work, I ended up pulling my pectis (boob) muscle. Any one else ever do this? It sucks big time. Espically since its on my left side and I'm left handed. The nurses at work said it should heal up in about 2 weeks. I sure hope it does.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Ray. I have been streching and taking pain pills. I know its not the end of the world, but it sure does suck lol. They did chest x-rays on me yesterday. I forget what the long formal name he was looking for. But it something about he thought I pulled my lung!!! Which didnt happen

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ray C (May 31, 2013)

What the heck happened?  A doctor would not suspect a damaged internal organ unless there was trauma.

Advil always worked pretty well for me.





Tamper84 said:


> Thanks Ray. I have been streching and taking pain pills. I know its not the end of the world, but it sure does suck lol. They did chest x-rays on me yesterday. I forget what the long formal name he was looking for. But it something about he thought I pulled my lung!!! Which didnt happen
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


----------



## Ray C (May 31, 2013)

One thing you need to watch for with stuff like this is secondary issues such as frozen shoulder (adhesive encapsulitis).  Again, BTDT after one of my last "endeavors".  I busted a wrist and a couple fingers along with a very slight shoulder tweak at the end of a training seminar.  During the heal time, I wasn't getting my normal activity and the tendons in the shoulder got overgrown with scar tissue (created during the normal healing process) and life was miserable until I sat in a physio-therapest chair where he proceeded to bend the shoulder far enough to rip the scar tissue off.  I was actually speechless and felt almost in shock during and after the procedure.  Moral of the story, keep up with good mobility and flexing as the situation permits.





Ray C said:


> What the heck happened? A doctor would not suspect a damaged internal organ unless there was trauma.
> 
> Advil always worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Tamper84 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks again Ray. What went on is, I was reaching in my locker to get out my tools and bang!!! I felt it. I wish I knew what way I twisted so I never do it again lol. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jeff in Pa (May 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Hey guys. While I was at work, I ended up pulling my pectis (boob) muscle. Any one else ever do this? It sucks big time. Espically since its on my left side and I'm left handed. The nurses at work said it should heal up in about 2 weeks. I sure hope it does.
> 
> Chris



 You're lucky it's only a strain.  Beginning of March I put the 32" four jaw chuck on the Daewoo Puma 600 and was indicating a part in.  While standing up on the machine, I slipped but kept myself from falling by hanging onto the 2' long chuck wrench.  I felt "something" in my right shoulder but thought it would get better.  It didn't.  

After a few Dr visits and a MRI,on May 17th I had shoulder surgery to repair the tendon I tore off the bone.  ( I was still working 50+ hour weeks basically one armed) I'm two weeks into the six weeks I have to wear an immobilizer sling.  As an added bonus not only am I forced to do everything left handed, I have to sleep on a recliner the entire 6 weeks.

 Chris, make sure you follow the Dr's orders to a "T" so you don't have to get surgery like I did.  Shoulder physical therapy will make my ACL reconstructive PT look like a cake walk.

 Jeff


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm sleeping sitting up as well. It sure helps. I hope you get better Jeff. A 32" chuck!!!!! Wow that's a monster!!!

Chris


----------



## Ray C (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh man, that's gotta be a bummer.  I pulled the cartilage in my sternum.  When it happened, everybody thought it was a heart attack and called an ambulance.  -Talk about embarrassing and a waste of medical resources!

Right now, I'm about to fake a heart attack so I can get out of this project of replacing the deck boards in the back yard.  Way too hot, too soon it seems to me.  I bought regular deck boards instead of that new recycled/snythetic material.  It's way too costly and I've heard it gets hotter than heck.  -Don't want the pups burning their feet out there...


Ray




Tamper84 said:


> I'm sleeping sitting up as well. It sure helps. I hope you get better Jeff. A 32" chuck!!!!! Wow that's a monster!!!
> 
> Chris


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 1, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Oh man, that's gotta be a bummer.  I pulled the cartilage in my sternum.  When it happened, everybody thought it was a heart attack and called an ambulance.  -Talk about embarrassing and a waste of medical resources!
> 
> Right now, I'm about to fake a heart attack so I can get out of this project of replacing the deck boards in the back yard.  Way too hot, too soon it seems to me.  I bought regular deck boards instead of that new recycled/snythetic material.  It's way too costly and I've heard it gets hotter than heck.  -Don't want the pups burning their feet out there...
> 
> ...



Hah hah hah hah!   "Fake a heart attack" HAH hah hah hah!!!  You are reminding me of Redd Fox in Sanford and Son!  Hah hah




Bernie


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 1, 2013)

We all feel your pain, we all have pulled or strained somthing at one time or another. I hyper-extended mt right knee once, and pulled the cartlidge off the bone. Micro surgery, and some calcium "nails" got me put back together again, but the P T was the worst! I couldent walk without a limp for about 13 months. No fun. We all wish you a speedy recovery, and a lower locker!


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 1, 2013)

First off, Hope you're doing better. Everyone could use a little time off but getting injured isn't the way you want to get it. You don't know how bored you can get until you can't do anything. Thats how I joined this forum, I was in a wheelchair for 4 years, before that it was go to work then go to the garage. Sitting about drove me nuts, but I'm back in my new shop now. So kick back search the web for projects and let yourself heal.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jun 2, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> I'm sleeping sitting up as well. It sure helps. I hope you get better Jeff. A 32" chuck!!!!! Wow that's a monster!!!
> 
> Chris



 Here's the machine I was working on ( yes, that's me).  I was standing on that blueband that's about knee level.   There's the 32" Atlas 4 jaw chuck.

click for bigger pics


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy crap that things huge!!!! What do you make on it?

Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres a little update. I couldn't take it any more so I went to one of those ez-care places. Much quicker then the er. But I got there and was talking to the Doc. Here I had 3 ribs out of place. Man oh man, he was feeling around on my back and said, right there? I said yup, he poke around on my chest and said right there? I said yup again..... Then BAM he just jumped on my chestanic: Sounded like machine gun fire going off!!!  But they are back in place! Starting to feel better!!!

But after I seen the plant doctor, apparently I wasnt supposed to go the ez-care place. Then him and I started getting into it. A couple of years ago, the plant super had a big meeting and said, "If it is not a life threating injury, do not go to the er!!! Its costing us to much, go to the ez-care." So I followed directions, and still got in trouble lol. 

Chris


----------



## Ray C (Jun 4, 2013)

You had dislocated ribs and the 1st guy didn't notice?  Say again???


Ray




Tamper84 said:


> Heres a little update. I couldn't take it any more so I went to one of those ez-care places. Much quicker then the er. But I got there and was talking to the Doc. Here I had 3 ribs out of place. Man oh man, he was feeling around on my back and said, right there? I said yup, he poke around on my chest and said right there? I said yup again..... Then BAM he just jumped on my chestanic: Sounded like machine gun fire going off!!! But they are back in place! Starting to feel better!!!
> 
> But after I seen the plant doctor, apparently I wasnt supposed to go the ez-care place. Then him and I started getting into it. A couple of years ago, the plant super had a big meeting and said, "If it is not a life threating injury, do not go to the er!!! Its costing us to much, go to the ez-care." So I followed directions, and still got in trouble lol.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ray C said:


> You had dislocated ribs and the 1st guy didn't notice?  Say again???
> 
> 
> Ray



Correct!!!! He said, there is no such thing as dislocated ribs. Cant happen...this is the official plant doctor.......He said the only thing the other doc did was just like cracking your knuckles.............manupilating them was his words..........Oh ya I also got prescribed some 800 mg Ibproufen, and some muscle relaxers. I can finally sleep laying down lol.

Chris


----------



## Ray C (Jun 4, 2013)

Pure, Apsolute, Baloney...  

Maybe he understands the term "subluxed" instead of "dislocated" -which is the term used in the Physician's Desktop Reference (which I have in front of me) to refer to a joint thats been dislocated and keeps slipping in/out of position.


Ray




Tamper84 said:


> Correct!!!! He said, there is no such thing as dislocated ribs. Cant happen...this is the official plant doctor.......He said the only thing the other doc did was just like cracking your knuckles.............manupilating them was his words..........Oh ya I also got prescribed some 800 mg Ibproufen, and some muscle relaxers. I can finally sleep laying down lol.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 4, 2013)

I may have to ask him that


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

An update: Last Monday, I was put off work on comp. Instead of being on lite duty. Also seen a chiropractor 3 times last week, and once on Monday, go back again tomorrow. I also went back to work last night on midnight's.  Feeling pretty good, cant complain, but I am getting better!! 

If you all have never been to a chiropractor, GO!!!! I didn't realize how much better it feels lol. He uses a little clicker thingy (I dont know the official name for it). Works great!!!

Chris

- - - Updated - - -

Here it is!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Its called an activator!!!


----------



## Ray C (Jun 18, 2013)

It's good that you're seeing a chiropractor and hopefully he gives you the proper stretching and flexing exercises. That will help heal the problem and also prevent secondary issues from arising due to the 1st problem.

Gotta watch-out though for some (not all) chiropractors. I had one guy that was a complete quack and was rubbing "energy rocks" over my knee to "heal the electrical imbalance". Problem was, I had a groin pull. -OK buddy, off to the special house with the rest of the nut-jobs...

Anyhow, toward the end of my martial arts years, I gave up on chiropractors and discovered physical therapists in the early 90's -and never looked back for the next 10 years. They are much more in-line with sience-based methodolgy.



Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope you're doing better Chris!!!
healing up is the hardest part!!!
i pulled a back muscle a bout 10 years ago really bad. go to the doctor cryin' like a baby type hurting.
he looked me in the eye and said it was gonna hurt for a while and the injury i just sustained didn't actually happen on that day:nuts:
he professed that the injury happened before and it just surfaced that day due to working hard.
Rather than try to argue with a man who was extremely proud of all of his diplomas and theory's as to how my injury was sustained.
he forgot one simple thing, how am i gonna make this guy better.
you see it was real easy for the doc to prescribe muscle relaxers and pain pills. he told me to take 6 weeks off work.
i own my own business....
6 weeks off:lmao:, if i took more than a week at a time off my business would be lost to competitors, in my business your there or you're replaced.
i went 2 agonizing months of relaxers and pain pills .
One day of not being able to flip from my front to my back, i decided to find other treatment.
 i tried Acupuncture, let me tell you that was the best decision i could have made.
the little gal at the Chinese School of Medicine did a great job of getting my squared up.
in less than 45 minutes she had me from jacked up hurting to skewered, massaged, and hot rocked and clicking my heels.
i felt amazing and it totally changed my perception of eastern medicine.
i did it as a last resort, boy was i wrong. it should have been done sooner.


i hope you're feeling better soon Chris take er' easy until them
mike)


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 18, 2013)

Ray C said:


> It's good that you're seeing a chiropractor and hopefully he gives you the proper stretching and flexing exercises. That will help heal the problem and also prevent secondary issues from arising due to the 1st problem.
> Gotta watch-out though for some (not all) chiropractors. I had one guy that was a complete quack and was rubbing "energy rocks" over my knee to "heal the electrical imbalance". Problem was, I had a groin pull. -OK buddy, off to the special house with the rest of the nut-jobs...
> Anyhow, toward the end of my martial arts years, I gave up on chiropractors and discovered physical therapists in the early 90's -and never looked back for the next 10 years. They are much more in-line with sience-based methodolgy.
> Ray


I herniated a disc 20 years ago, and my so called orthopedic doctor could only tell me about how his own injury had been so much worse compared to mine and that the pain was from my muscles being  out of tone.  I had been going to the gym for 2 hours every day doing cardio and swimming, so that was BS.  I had slipped it setting down a box using my back only.  I could not get rid of the stabbing pains in my back, and his only advice was to stay on 600 to 800mg of ibuprofen until it went away.  Let me tell you it was hell when I finally went off that stuff, but that was after I got "better'.  I finally went to a chiropractor who explained that the pains were from muscle spasms and told me what to do for it.  That, and a few weeks of adjustments had me feeling good enough to go back to work, although I had to beg my physical therapist to give me a green light to do it.  I've never been the same since, but that's to be expected I guess.

There seems to be a lot of variation in the Chiro's out there.  Some seem to be pure wack jobs that full subscribe to the original ideals of the practice i.e. a mis-aligned spine is the root of all ills, while others seem more "sensible" in my eyes.
Mine did adjustments, and an electrical stimulation of the muscles, and that latter is what really did the trick for me.  Made me a believer, with qualifications.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 18, 2013)

I completely agree w/you Mike...  I had several decent Chiropractors who knew exactly how to massage and move things around to get me back on my feet.  But I also had two complete quacks.  One guy literally put two small stones in each of his hands and waved his hands on either side of my knee (not making contact with me) and told me this was "taking the negative energy from the injury out of my body".  Right!  Sure, the inflammation from a pulled adductor in my thigh is suddently going to absorb into the stones through my knee.   He had a little tap hammer with a ball on the end and was tapping it on my shoulder -to fix a groin pull.  Oh, yeah...  Had another chiropractor tell me to scrape my tongue with a wooden popsicle stick to fix the kink in my neck that persisted for months.

A comedy writer would have a hard time making this up... 


Shortly after the second quack-job, I found-out about physical therapists -and they fixed a lot of stuff on me in sensible ways.  They used infrared, ultrasound, oxygen, electro-stim, a lot of physical manipulation and massage -and usually some at-home instructions and exercises which, if you did them, would speed-up the recovery by weeks.  I had many chiropractors who had pretty much the same techniques as thysical therapists but, over the years, it seems the standards of chiropractor schools has slipped to allowing midievil chicanery.  I doubt all chiropractors are such whack-jobs but the fact that schools and their association allow this to continue, speaks volumes...





MikeWi said:


> I herniated a disc 20 years ago, and my so called orthopedic doctor could only tell me about how his own injury had been so much worse compared to mine and that the pain was from my muscles being out of tone. I had been going to the gym for 2 hours every day doing cardio and swimming, so that was BS. I had slipped it setting down a box using my back only. I could not get rid of the stabbing pains in my back, and his only advice was to stay on 600 to 800mg of ibuprofen until it went away. Let me tell you it was hell when I finally went off that stuff, but that was after I got "better'. I finally went to a chiropractor who explained that the pains were from muscle spasms and told me what to do for it. That, and a few weeks of adjustments had me feeling good enough to go back to work, although I had to beg my physical therapist to give me a green light to do it. I've never been the same since, but that's to be expected I guess.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of variation in the Chiro's out there. Some seem to be pure wack jobs that full subscribe to the original ideals of the practice i.e. a mis-aligned spine is the root of all ills, while others seem more "sensible" in my eyes.
> Mine did adjustments, and an electrical stimulation of the muscles, and that latter is what really did the trick for me. Made me a believer, with qualifications.


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh he isnt a wack job. Actually does something, rather then using magic rocks. If those would of came out, I would of been looking for another DR!!! He also showed me stretches that do actually help. And he explains everything in simple terms instead of one million letter words!! :lmao: He explained to me what I did to my ribs was like spraining my ankle. Simple enough lol. 

Mike acupuncture huh?? :thinking: Never even thought about that. Actually come to think of it, I dont think thats even offered here in Ohio lol. I dont blame you for trying to work, espically when you work for your self. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Joe0121 (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.mobilitywod.com/

That site has helped me through a lot of issue. Use the search feature.


----------



## xalky (Jun 22, 2013)

I've probably pulled every muscle in my body at one time or another. Ribs are one of the most uncomfortable pains there is. 
On the subject of chiropractors, they are all different, some are very helpful, but I've been to a few quacks in my life. 

You probably stretched out the connective tissue between your ribs., painful as all hell, I've actually torn that connective tissue a few times. Go slow and try not to stretch to hard in that direction or it'll just take longer to heal. My 2 cents. I feel your pain.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

